# Replacing paddles



## ludespeedny (Nov 21, 2015)

Where do you guys get the replacement paddles/scraper bar for your CCR's? I have a CCR 2450 and think I need to do it before snow hits, but there are a lot of options out there.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

i would go with oem, a bit pricey but better than aftermarket by a mile.


----------



## hockeyman5150 (Aug 22, 2018)

ludespeedny said:


> Where do you guys get the replacement paddles/scraper bar for your CCR's? I have a CCR 2450 and think I need to do it before snow hits, but there are a lot of options out there.


I found a seller on Amazon that had the entire kit (paddles and hardware) for ~$50.


----------



## ludespeedny (Nov 21, 2015)

Link? I found a bunch but they all are different part numbers and I gotta figure out which are the ones I need.


----------



## ludespeedny (Nov 21, 2015)

Can anyone help me with which part i need? A link would be great!


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

According to Google, your paddle part numbers are 99-9313. 
https://www.google.com/search?sourc...0i22i30l3.0.0.0.11217...........0.Wkvl1ZLkhjg


Found these on eBay-
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Paddles-99...=item46772508eb:g:KQEAAOSwhu9b2Hi1:rk:57:pf:0


It is advisable to replace the scraper bar at the same time.
Hope this helps.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Spendy, but consider these.
KAGE Poly Rotor Paddles
There was a member review here somewhere.


----------



## ludespeedny (Nov 21, 2015)

Sweet thanks!



Grunt said:


> According to Google, your paddle part numbers are 99-9313.
> https://www.google.com/search?sourc...0i22i30l3.0.0.0.11217...........0.Wkvl1ZLkhjg
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jpor1018 (Aug 22, 2018)

Try Home Depot they might have a small card board display rack right with the power equip. Have same machine thats were i got mine.I think paddles were about $20.00 Scraper blade was cheaper.Stupid me i threw out reciept .All oem.An extra pair of hands is good when you put new paddles on just to hold machine steady


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

dbert said:


> Spendy, but consider these.
> KAGE Poly Rotor Paddles
> There was a member review here somewhere.


I remember reading about these on here too, a while back. They're supposed to be good stuff. Seems like it was about 2 years ago though since reading. Last winter I was laid up and I wasn't on here much.


----------



## evh (Jun 22, 2015)

I would check both eBay and Amazon. You will typically find both OEM and aftermarket. You can compare and make a decision based on your budget. I agree that it is a good time to replace the scraper bar as well. You can find kits that bundle the paddles and scraper bar together. You might want to remove the old paddles now and see if you might also need some of the special mounting bolts. I typically also scrape some rust off the auger and housing and give it a coat of the "rust conversion" paint/liquid. Turns the rust black and provides some additional protection.

Next I polish with a fine carnauba wax... :grin:


----------

